# What is the German standard ehu plug



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

We are off to Nitra in Slovakia.
The camping hookup is the same connector as German Hungarian Polish' according to Vladimir.

We have a 2 pin 'continental' adapter and wonder if this will do.

Thanks jon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My German outlets in the van are almost the same as French but without the earth pin sticking out. It has two 'wipers' at each side of the outlet that slides against an earth strip on the sides.

Ray.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Schuko 
2 pin should be fine


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would plump for a blue plug as well - they are becoming universal.


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

raynipper said:


> My German outlets in the van are almost the same as French but without the earth pin sticking out. It has two 'wipers' at each side of the outlet that slides against an earth strip on the sides.
> 
> Ray.


So do you think that my French one will fit a German socket.
I do have a standard blue and haven't yet had to use any other.
Jon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jon.
Might be handy to get a German plug to the camping blue one adaptor.

Ray.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I woould recommend that you get a blue 16a adapter too.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Similar to this is fine but avoid the 2 pin that is angled rather than straight. I've come across sockets so deep that an angled one would not go in far enough
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HDIUK-IP4...8209?pt=UK_Cables_Hookups&hash=item3ccd7b4f11


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Similar to this is fine but avoid the 2 pin that is angled rather than straight. I've come across sockets so deep that an angled one would not go in far enough
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HDIUK-IP4...8209?pt=UK_Cables_Hookups&hash=item3ccd7b4f11


It is the dogs whatsits, but is very expensive compared to below, and you can also buy a straight connector to replace the angled one.
Don't know about the quality of the straight (black one)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EUROPEAN-...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item56491218ac

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390535005362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390535005362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Caravan-C...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item43b7f7067c

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Caravan-E...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2ec67bb789

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAINS-HOO...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27cf9c4606


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes Graham it was only for example as they did say they already have one. I was just pointing out that I've encountered sockets where the design of the housing they've used would not let you push and angled one in far enough to make contact. :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Yes Graham it was only for example as they did say they already have one. I was just pointing out that I've encountered sockets where the design of the housing they've used would not let you push and angled one in far enough to make contact. :wink:


Thanks for that, it did make me think about my own.
I have two angled, one is reverse polarity.
I can't remember if I made a reverse polarity for the other end (male and female normal three pin type. I must check in my van garage.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

How often have owners found that the angled plug won't go in far enough :?:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I just found one that I wanted to use at the campsite near Santander but I've seen others without making a note of them. and some are a bank of sockets where you can only plug angled in the bottom row or you block the other outlets


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I just found one that I wanted to use at the campsite near Santander but I've seen others without making a note of them. and some are a bank of sockets where you can only plug angled in the bottom row or you block the other outlets


It's very rare I use hook up and anyway quite a long time ago.
I have never had a problem, but I doubt I would remember unless I couldn't get plugged in.
Thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just ordered one of these, to fit onto an existing converter which has a angled plug.
I will remove the angled and fit this one.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390535005362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

jonasw19 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > My German outlets in the van are almost the same as French but without the earth pin sticking out. It has two 'wipers' at each side of the outlet that slides against an earth strip on the sides.
> ...


Just been to the van and I hope have attached pictures of my adaptor, which seem to be as Raynipper has.

jon


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yup that'll do nicely


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have this 8)


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Now I have plug envy, which is an unpleasant affliction for which no amount of creams seem to alleviate.

Thanks to all

jon


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't get you lot, fussing over different plugs/sockets/adaptors.

What's the matter with bare wires and some matchsticks?



































Please don't try this at home or even on a Stellplatz - it's a JOKE.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

jonasw19 said:


> We are off to Nitra in Slovakia.
> The camping hookup is the same connector as German Hungarian Polish' according to Vladimir.
> 
> We have a 2 pin 'continental' adapter and wonder if this will do.
> ...


Depends what you mean by an adapter.

Many adapters sold in shops are not earthed, They are intended for such things as electric razors which are usually double insulated and do not need an earth.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

jonasw19 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > My German outlets in the van are almost the same as French but without the earth pin sticking out. It has two 'wipers' at each side of the outlet that slides against an earth strip on the sides.
> ...


Normall it will not fit as it will not have the side groves to take the schuko earthing strips and it will definately not be earthed. (very dangerous)

Occasionally plugs are made that will fit both systems.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> Just ordered one of these, to fit onto an existing converter which has a angled plug.
> I will remove the angled and fit this one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390535005362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


As you can see this plug has a hole for the French earth and the side stripes for the German erath so it will work with both systems/


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> Just ordered one of these, to fit onto an existing converter which has a angled plug.
> I will remove the angled and fit this one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390535005362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


As you can see this plug has a hole for the French earth and the side stripes for the German erath so it will work with both systems/


----------

